# [vlc] Lecture de vidéos saccadée

## 341438

Salut à tous,

je suis en train de migrer vers Gentoo et cette fois-ci je coince. J'ai installé vlc et je peux regarder des dvds cela fonctionne bien. 

J'ai toutefois des problèmes avec les blu-rays. Lorsque la lecture de la vidéo démarre, des écrans gris apparaissent souvent

ainsi que des images pixélisées. Je pense que j'ai dû oublier un use flag quelque part, mais je ne sais pas lequel. Voici mes use flags:

```
$ emerge -pv vlc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/vlc-2.1.5-r1:0/5-7::gentoo  USE="X alsa avcodec avformat bluray dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg gcrypt ncurses postproc qt4 swscale vaapi vdpau xcb -a52 -aalib (-altivec) -atmo (-audioqueue) -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -chromaprint -dbus -dc1394 -debug -dirac -directfb (-directx) -dts -dvb (-dxva2) -egl -faad -fdk -flac -fluidsynth -fontconfig -gme -gnome -gnutls -growl -httpd -ieee1394 (-ios-vout) -jack -kate -kde -libass -libav -libcaca -libnotify -libsamplerate -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -live -lua (-macosx) (-macosx-audio) (-macosx-dialog-provider) (-macosx-eyetv) (-macosx-qtkit) (-macosx-quartztext) (-macosx-vout) -matroska (-media-library) -modplug -mp3 -mpeg -mtp -musepack (-neon) -ogg -omxil -opencv -opengl -optimisememory (-opus) -png -projectm -pulseaudio -rdp -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl -sdl-image -sftp -shout -sid -skins -speex -svg -taglib {-test} -theora -tremor -truetype -twolame -udev -upnp -v4l -vcdx -vlm -vnc -vorbis -wma-fixed -x264 -xml -xv -zvbi" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

J'utilisais cet ordinateur avec Archlinux avant et il n'y avait pas de problème. Donc c'est au niveau de l'installation que quelque chose ne fonctionne pas.

En cherchant je me suis rendu compte que ma carte graphique n'était pas tout à fait exacte. J'avais "intel" et j'ai changé pour "intel i915". J'ai recompilé, mais ça n'a

pas aidé. Voici mon /etc/portage/make.conf:

```
$ cat /etc/portage/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="bindist mmx sse sse2 X alsa vaapi"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

# Local overlay

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

#X.org

#(For mouse, keyboard support)

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

# For intel video cards

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i915"

```

Quand je lance vlc en console j'obtiens notamment les erreurs suivantes:

```

$ vlc &

[1] 21492

[macquat@bibine ~]$ VLC media player 2.1.5 Rincewind (revision 2.1.4-49-gdab6cb5)

[0xf8aed8] main xml reader error: XML reader not found

[0xeea118] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.

[0xf84f38] qt4 interface error: Unable to load extensions module

[0x7f76d8000e78] libbluray demux: First play: 1, Top menu: 1

HDMV Titles: 2, BD-J Titles: 11, Other: 11

libdvbpsi error (PSI decoder): TS discontinuity (received 1, expected 0) for PID 0

libdvbpsi error (PSI decoder): TS discontinuity (received 3, expected 0) for PID 256

[0x7f76d8000e78] libbluray demux: Adding ES 4113

[0x7f76d8000e78] libbluray demux: Adding ES 4352

[0x7f76d8000e78] libbluray demux: Adding ES 4353

[0x7f76d8000e78] libbluray demux: Adding ES 4354

[0x7f76d8000e78] libbluray demux: Adding ES 4355

.

.

.

[0x7f76d8000e78] libbluray demux: Adding ES 6912

[0x7f76c8001248] main vout display error: Failed to resize display

[0x7f76e0002898] main input error: ES_OUT_SET_(GROUP_)PCR  is called too late (pts_delay increased to 300 ms)

[0x7f76e0002898] main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called

[vc1 @ 0x7f76e408ca20] warning: first frame is no keyframe

[0x7f76e0002898] main input error: ES_OUT_SET_(GROUP_)PCR  is called too late (pts_delay increased to 303 ms)

[0x7f76e0002898] main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called

[vc1 @ 0x7f76e408ca20] warning: first frame is no keyframe

[0x7f76e0002898] main input error: ES_OUT_SET_(GROUP_)PCR  is called too late (pts_delay increased to 304 ms)

[0x7f76e0002898] main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called

[vc1 @ 0x7f76e408ca20] warning: first frame is no keyframe

```

Je suis en amd64 stable. J'ai pensé que c'est peut-être dû à l'accélération graphique qui est absente. Mais je ne sais pas vraiment

comment l'activer. Apparemment, comme j'ai intel je dois activer le use flag "vaapi". Mais ça n'a rien changé. 

 Comme c'est la première fois que je poste, je peux avoir oublié des informations. 

Merci!

----------

## 341438

En cherchant, j'ai vu sur un forum que vlc 2.1.x pourrait avoir un bug. Du coup, comme c'est mon idée depuis le début,

je suis passé en instable. J'ai donc à présent vlc 2.2.1. Le problème persiste. Il y a toutefois du nouveau au démarrage:

```

$ VLC media player 2.2.1 Terry Pratchett (Weatherwax) (revision 2.2.1-0-ga425c42)

[000000000225a9a8] core xml reader error: XML reader not found

[0000000002193118] core libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.

libGL error: unable to load driver: i965_dri.so

libGL error: driver pointer missing

libGL error: failed to load driver: i965

```

D'après ce que j'ai vu, le problème se situe au niveau 

```
/usr/lib64/dri/i965_dri.so
```

. C'est actuellement un lien qui ne pointe sur rien. Il n'appartient également à aucun paquet:

```

$ equery b /usr/lib64/dri/i965_dri.so 

 * Searching for /usr/lib64/dri/i965_dri.so ... 

```

Est-ce que je peux simplement l'effacer ou faut-il faire une vérification supplémentaire ? Il a dû y avoir un problème au moment où j'ai changé la version de mesa ou au moment où j'ai changé le pilote de la carte graphique de "intel" à "intel i915".

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Lorsque la lecture de la vidéo démarre, des écrans gris apparaissent souvent ainsi que des images pixélisées.
> 
> 

 

Je ne sais pas du tout pour les blueray, mais j'ai exactement le même comportement avec vlc en essayant de lire certains mkv, notamment tous ceux que je crée.

Les mêmes mkv passent sans problème sous mplayer. En remultiplexant les dits mkv avec mkvmerge, en ne modifiant strictement rien, vlc ne pose plus de souci.

J'en conclus donc que c'est ce dernier qui a un problème, d'ailleurs ce n'est pas le seul problème que j'ai remarqué pour vlc depuis les versions 2.x.

Je te conseille (si possible) d'essayer avec un autre lecteur.

----------

## 341438

Ok, je vais essayer avec un autre lecteur. Mais cela fonctionnait très bien sous Archlinux, doit ça doit aussi passer sous Gentoo. Je me demande à présent si le problème ne vient pas de la carte graphique. J'avais ceci dans mon /etc/portage/make.conf:

```

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i915"

```

Et ma carte est la suivante:

```

$ sudo lspci

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

```

En relisant le wiki je me suis rendu compte que dans la matrice pour intel, il faut distinguer la génération gpu de la génération du processeur. Chez moi:

```

$ cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 42

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2310M CPU @ 2.10GHz

```

En regardant un cpu 2310M a une carte intel HD 3000. Donc le pilote est "intel i965". 

J'ai donc changé dans mon make.conf:

```

# For intel video cards

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965"

```

Ensuite il faut recompiler le tout. C'est là que je ne maîtrise encore pas trop. J'ai fait:

```

$ sudo emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world --exclude libreoffice --exclude dhcpcd

```

Et j'ai obtenu le message suivant à la fin:

```

 * Messages for package media-libs/mesa-10.5.4:

 * Note that in order to have full S3TC support, it is necessary to install

 * media-libs/libtxc_dxtn as well. This may be necessary to get nice

 * textures in some apps, and some others even require this to run.

 * Messages for package x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.1-r1:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). See

 * http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Knowledge_Base:Blockers for tips on how to

 * solve the problem. And once again, please do NOT file a bug report

 * unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *    /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * None of the installed packages claim the file(s).

 * 

 * Package 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.1-r1' merged despite file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

```

Est-ce que c'est la bonne méthode ? Comment puis-je vérifier que mon ordinateur utilise le bon pilote ?

----------

## 341438

 *netfab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'en conclus donc que c'est ce dernier qui a un problème, d'ailleurs ce n'est pas le seul problème que j'ai remarqué pour vlc depuis les versions 2.x.
> 
> 

 

Cette fois je me demande si tu n'es pas dans le vrai. J'ai essayé avec mplayer, mais j'obtenais une image sans son. Finalement j'ai opté pour mpv et cela fonctionne sans problème avec les bons use flags. Donc il n'y a pas de problème de carte graphique ou quelque chose du style. C'est au niveau de vlc. Mais est-ce qu'à votre avis cela peut être un bug de vlc ? Sous Archinux cela fonctionnait sans problème avec la version 2.2.1. Je n'utilise pas les logiciels compilés de la même façon, c'est une différence fondamentale. Donc il y en a peut-être un qui pose problème quelque part. Reste juste à savoir où   :Laughing: 

----------

## sebB

Comme netfab et toi, j'avais ce problème avec vlc.

J'avais fait pas mal de test de USE sans succés.

Je l'ai abandonné depuis un moment pour le couple smplayer + mplayer.

----------

## 341438

Merci pour ton retour. Je pense que je vais aller chercher du côté de vlc. 

D'après ce que vous dites et ce que je constate, le problème doit être du 

côté de vlc. Je dois encore déterminer s'il s'agit d'un bug ou si il y a un 

problème lors de la compilation.

----------

## sebB

Essaye au moins d'activer le USE= matroska

----------

## 341438

Lorsque j'ai lu ton message j'ai bien cru que c'était le problème. Malheureusement ça n'a rien changé.

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Dans les paramètres de VLC (Outils --> Préferences), tu peux essayer ce qui suit.

Dans la fenêtre de préférences, tu cliques en bas à gauche sur « Tous ».

Dans l'arborescence, tu cliques sur « Lecture / Codecs ».

Dans la partie droite, tu descends jusqu'à l'encadré « Avancé », et là tu augmentes tous les caches de 300 ms à 10000 ms.

Cela vient de ce topic (je ne suis pas allé jusqu'au bout). Tu me diras si çà fait une différence ou non.

Pour ma part, avec mes fameux mkv, çà améliore un peu, les écrans gris pixellisés sont moins fréquents, mais sont toujours présents. VLC a donc réellement un problème à ce niveau.

----------

## 341438

Effectivement, cela améliore la lecture!   :Very Happy: 

Je constate toutefois la même chose que toi: les écrans gris sont encore présents ou alors

l'image se bloque. Ce n'est donc toujours pas suffisant. Mais ça avance   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sebB

Peut-être faut-il aussi que tu active x264

Si ca peux t'aider voici mes USE. Je viens de refaire un test et pas de lags.

```
media-video/vlc-2.1.5-r1:0/5-7::gentoo  USE="X a52 alsa avcodec avformat cdda dbus dts dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg flac gcrypt kde libnotify matroska mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png postproc qt4 sdl svg swscale truetype udev vdpau vorbis x264 xcb xml xv -aalib (-altivec) -atmo (-audioqueue) -avahi -bidi -bluray -cddb -chromaprint -dc1394 -debug -dirac -directfb (-directx) -dvb (-dxva2) -egl -faad -fdk -fluidsynth -fontconfig -gme -gnome -gnutls -growl -httpd -ieee1394 (-ios-vout) -jack -kate -libass -libav -libcaca -libsamplerate -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -live -lua (-macosx) (-macosx-audio) (-macosx-dialog-provider) (-macosx-eyetv) (-macosx-qtkit) (-macosx-quartztext) (-macosx-vout) (-media-library) -modplug -mtp -musepack (-neon) -omxil -opencv -optimisememory (-opus) -projectm -pulseaudio -rdp -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl-image -sftp -shout -sid -skins -speex -taglib {-test} -theora -tremor -twolame -upnp -v4l -vaapi -vcdx -vlm -vnc -wma-fixed -zvbi" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse" 0 KiB
```

----------

## 341438

Effectivement, tes USE peuvent m'aider. J'ai essayé de les prendre tel quel. Toutefois, vu les messages de portage, j'ai eu peur   :Shocked:  .

Je me suis donc dit, que j'allais essayer d'ajouter les USE petit à petit. Ce n'est pas encore au point, mais j'ai ceci pour l'instant.

```

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/vlc-2.2.1:0/5-8::gentoo  USE="X alsa avcodec avformat bluray dts dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg gcrypt libsamplerate ncurses opengl qt5 swscale vaapi xcb -a52 -aalib (-altivec) -atmo (-audioqueue) -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -chromaprint -dbus -dc1394 -debug -directfb (-directx) -dvb (-dxva2) -faad -fdk -flac -fluidsynth -fontconfig -gme -gnome -gnutls -growl -httpd -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg -kate -kde -libass -libav -libcaca -libnotify -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -live -lua (-macosx-dialog-provider) (-macosx-eyetv) (-macosx-qtkit) (-macosx-quartztext) -matroska (-media-library) -modplug -mp3 -mpeg -mtp -musepack (-neon) -ogg -omxil -opencv -optimisememory -opus -png -postproc -projectm -pulseaudio -qt4 -rdp -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl -sdl-image -sftp -shout -sid -skins -speex -svg -taglib {-test} -theora -tremor -truetype -twolame -udev -upnp -v4l -vcdx -vdpau -vlm -vnc -vorbis -vpx -wma-fixed -x264 -x265 -xml -xv -zvbi" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse"

```

C'est tout à coup  beaucoup mieux, mais il y a encore quelques blocages. Je dois encore tester, mais je me demande si le USE "opengl" n'a pas aidé. Il faut que je teste encore.

----------

